# Recruitment



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Fri, 16 Mar 2001 17:50:59 EST*
G‘day.
            For who ever it was who wanted to be kept abreast of our 
recruitment, today I had my PT Test, and passed it, and much to my surprise, 
they offered to do my interview right then and there, so I obliged, and 
apparently now my file‘s being sent to EK Scot for approval/denial or 
whatever, and I was told I should get a call within a coupla weeks.
    What are the odds of getting on a course now? ALL my paper work is done, 
but the interviewer stressed that its not FOR SURE yet. So what are the 
chances of making the courseQL2/3 I was told about?
            Thanx,
                    -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

